# Oil Stains on Asphalt Shingles



## MKap

Looked at a job today and homeowner asked if I could remove the staining from the heating oil on the roof shingles while washing the house. 
Does anyone have any experience in cleaning this without damaging the shingles, or know of any chems that would take care of this? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## PressurePros

I'm trying to figure out how heating oil got on the outside/middle of a chimney. They might have some bigger issues going on.

Try bleach first at full strength (5%-6% sodium hypochlorite). I doubt that will get it but sometimes bleach surprises me. My next go to chem would be potassium hydroxide as it is both a degreaser and is great at removing soot.


----------



## MKap

PressurePros said:


> I'm trying to figure out how heating oil got on the outside/middle of a chimney. They might have some bigger issues going on. Try bleach first at full strength (5%-6% sodium hypochlorite). I doubt that will get it but sometimes bleach surprises me. My next go to chem would be potassium hydroxide as it is both a degreaser and is great at removing soot.


They said it was from an old chimney cap and inefficient burner that has since been replaced. 
Starting this next week. I will try both and let you know.


----------



## paintball head

That is a tough one. Definitely trial and error for what cleaner may work on it. To add what Ken said I have found that Simple Green will clean some impossible things. Hand cleaner with a hard rinse......you have to be careful not to break down the asphalt shingle... possibly naval jelly, its known as more of a rust remover but I removed some stains from around a heating exhaust stack on a clear smooth finish V notch cedar siding. Good luck, I'd love to hear what is successful for cleaning that off.


----------



## Rapid HotClean

Asphalt is made from oil. IMHO the homeowner is stuck with the staining. 

Ted

Rapid HotClean

Call/Text 503-709-3594


----------

